# Which is better? Core i5 2400k or AMD X6 1045t?



## prohack3r (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey guys,
I am stuck up between these 2 processors.. Please help me 
Core i5     AMD
4 Cores    6Cores
6mb         6mb

P.S. I am a hard-core gamer ;D


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 2, 2011)

i5 will beat AMD easily..go for it.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is no i5-2400k. Its i5-2400 or i5-2500k. 
And surely any i5 will beat AMD X6 easily in allmost all apps.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 2, 2011)

Get the cheapest quad sandy bridge, core i5 2400 and that will suffice for all your gaming needs. You'll be requiring a good gpu however


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 2, 2011)

or wait for BD it's release is almost near.its on sep 19th.just 3 weeks more.


----------



## sre06 (Sep 2, 2011)

go for AMD dude!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 2, 2011)

^^if he is buying processor right now then no meaning in going for AMD.i5 is far better but if he can wait for 1 month he will get BD.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

i5-2400 or i5-2500 or i5-2500K, whichever you wanted to mention here.


----------



## prohack3r (Sep 5, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> i5-2400 or i5-2500 or i5-2500K, whichever you wanted to mention here.



Ooopss.. Sorry  Its 2400
 ANd Thanks for all your comments..

Only if you have some timee :
iPlayYouSeeçš„é¢‘é￾“ - YouTube


----------



## vkattunga (Sep 6, 2011)

hi
try to get 2500 procesor i believe...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

i5-2400 performs better than X6 processors.


----------

